# N.C. Mountain Land For Sale



## River Rest (Aug 23, 2005)

Ok, here's the deal. We need money. The only thing we have to sell is land. I'm going to post this and see where it leads, so here it goes.

Come Partner with us and nature. 

Step out the backdoor and enter the blue ridge wilderness

Play and fish in a bold and beautiful trout stream.

Spectacular waterfalls just a short hike away

Several creeks and springs and an abundance of wildlife.

All natural organic garden, blue berries, wild raspberries, free range chickens and ducks, room for more

We are seeking a couple or individual who desires a simple living lifestyle.
Must have a passion and respect for nature. A passion for gardening is a plus.
We live on 30 acres of wilderness surrounded by the Pisgah National Forest
located in a remote sleepy valley in the Blue Ridge Mountains of North Carolina.

If you are seeking a simple living lifestyle and wish to enter into a partnership
with like minded people then we need to talk. Flexible terms.


----------



## frank (Dec 16, 2008)

Sent pm...


----------



## Shade26000 (Jul 9, 2007)

What is the closest town? We all have to work..


----------

